

Ask HN: How many of you have a one-page resume/CV? - swordswinger12

I was just talking with someone who said it's unacceptable for anyone to have a more than one page resume unless they have a PhD. I said that for people in technical fields it's more common to have a longer resume, but I only have personal experience on which to go.
======
alok-g
I have gone against such advice and have been using a four-page CV, with the
idea that I want to provide enough understanding of my past projects to the
reader. In other words, I have made the CV long to make it easier to read and
understand. To help the reader manage through a long CV, first quarter page is
a summary.

General comments I have heard from hiring managers is that my CV is
impressive, and that they found projects X and Y particularly interesting
(something which could not have happened unless I were providing enough
explanations).

~~~
swordswinger12
That's an interesting idea - how many projects do you have to talk about?

